# WIFI ERROR WITH AN EXCLAMATION POINT



## bob11 (Mar 6, 2017)

Whenever I go to school and I try to connect my Android phone to it doesn't work. It will say it is connected but when I try to go for example to www.google.com, it wouldn't load. On the top of my screen I can see the symbol that it is connected to the network but right next to it is an exclamation point. I've tried restarting and disconnecting it and putting it right back but it won't. Everyone else in the school is connected to the network and is able to access to it except me. Please help!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you tried forgetting the network and re-entering the passcode
do you have an IT dept / person at the school and ask them

removed the unnecessary poll


----------

